# Vumetro



## deniel144 (Oct 25, 2007)

hola quiero hacer es siguiente http://argosmod.com.ar/modvumetropp.htm vumetro ahora mi pregunta es que si en ves de colocar los led le coloco reles es que mi idea sea para un sistema audioritmico que tengan luces de 220v (los reles con un diodo y un fusible) y otra pregunta que voltaje sale del puerto paralelo? y si siria una buena idea esto (no van a ir conectados todos los led solo lo que titilen mas 

eso 

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

La inercia mecanica de los relees NO te permitira una buena presentacion, ademas de que el puerto paralelo no tiene capacidad de corriente suficiente como para manejar un relee

Solucion: optoaislador + triac

Busca en el foro: puerto paralelo para mas información


Edit 
Ademas los relee se destruiran por el continuo abrir y cerrar


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 26, 2007)

ok gracias 

entonces lo hare con lo que digistes


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 26, 2007)

mira en la pagina discolitez http://discolitez.comencontre este circuito que es directamente del  puerto paralelo mi pregunta que cuando alguien ejecute el winamp funcionara automaticamente (ya que instale los pluing) a y de cuantos wats deben ser las resistencias? (y si me lo recomiendan)

esop

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2007)

470, 390 y 330 Ohms: 1/4 o 1/2
39 Ohms 1/2


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 27, 2007)

ok gracias lo voy ha armar despues le cuento como me fue.

saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 28, 2007)

una ultima ayuda por favor miren este circuito se puede hacer con un solo condensador (0.01UF) y una sola resistencia (39) dara lo mismo o no.

esop 

gracias

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

No es lo mismo.
Tienen que estar en ese lugar y preferentemente cerca del triac.


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok gracias entonces debe ir cada uno con su condensador y su resistencia.

a lo otro cualquier ampolleta sirve po que no se si colocarle una de 25w o de 40w de bola (quiero conectar 6 ampolletas 3 en cada uno).



saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

No importa si conectqas 1 o 6, lo que debes respetar es la corriente que soporta el triac

En tu caso 4A * 220VCA = 880 W

Yo te diria que no sobrepases los 600W por triac


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok muchas gracias los molesto por ultima vez ya que estoy un poco desconfiador por trabajar con 220v (un poco de miedo  ) quiero que si podrian revisar mi circuito ( es el primero que puse)por favor esop.
a y cada triac va a ir con la mitad de un disipador mediano de pc.

muchas gracias 

saludos 

perdon por la molestia


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

En apariencia esta bien, por si acaso NO conectes la PC hast haber probado todo.

Como lo pruebo sin la PC ?
Te consigues una bateria de 9V, le colocas una resistencia en serie de 390 Ohms (+ o -, no es critico) con esta bateria y resistencia alimentas los led del optoaislador, si todo esta OK debe encender la lampara del canal que accionaste.
Antes de conectar la PC verifica con multimetro no tener tension en los pines que iran a la PC.


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 29, 2007)

muchas gracias lo voy a armar despues les cuento como me fue
saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 30, 2007)

lo ultimo alguien sabe como configurarlo con el atomixmp3


----------



## deniel144 (Oct 31, 2007)

penzando llege a este resultado que podria ser provable es el esque de abajo que consisite en colocarle a la salida de audi un adaptador de 2 salidas y una conectarla a la entrada y la otra al  amplificadorfiador y con el discolitez deberia funcionar bien ya que lo he probado usando una tarjeta de tv (que utiliza e puerto de entrada) y escuchando musica con el winnamp el sonido de la entrada de audio no va a ser interferencia ya que solamente va ser usado por el discolitez  y asi puedo utilizar cualquier programa de audio como el virtual dj el atomix entre otros.

que les parece

gracias 

saludos


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jun 15, 2014)

señores buenos días, la consulta es la siguiente, deseo que en mi Pc se vea un vumeter de barras pero al mismo tiempo quiero que aparezca en un televisor smrtphone de 50 ", mi inquietud es como  lo realizo.
saludos cordiales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2014)

Es mejor que expliques claramente tu necesidad, por que lo que has preguntado requiere una combinacion de hardware y software que no es trivial.......


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jun 15, 2014)

te explico amigo Dr Zoidberg, al escuchar música desde mi pc, poder activar  el vumeter de barras que se vera en la pantalla de mi pc(software), si al conectar los cables de señal de mi pc al televisor smartphone de 50 pulgadas, deseo ver también el vumeter  la barra.
espero que me haya comprendido


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

carlos chiroque Zumaeta hay muchas maneras de conectar un PC a un TV, pero eso depende que tipo de conectores tiene tu PC y tu TV, se puede conectar SV, HDMI etc y trabajar a doble pantalla, también puedes enviar lo que ves en pantalla de tu PC con Chromecast, si no quieres tener cables enrredados

Recuerda que si tu PC tiene HDMI este solo es de OUT "salida de audio y video", tanto para proyectores, TV y Monitores externos.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jun 15, 2014)

hola, interesante  pero solamente deseo ver el vumeter de barra , mas no toda la información que tiene la pantalla de la pc


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

carlos chiroque Zumaeta que tipo de PC tienes? Mira si trabajas a expandir la pantalla , solo es agarrar el programa del Vu-meter que tengas y lo pasas a la 2 pantalla que seria tu TV, es pocas palabras es sumar la pantalla de tu PC + la de tu TV, que también puedes trabajarla independiente como pantalla principal en tu PC y secundaria en tu TV, pero has de cuenta que colocas una canción en el WMP 12 y en visualización de barras, arrastraras el WMP a la otra pantalla y ya esta, ves en tu TV las barras y trabajas normalmente en tu PC.


----------

